# ESP LTD B-206SM



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2007)

Have anybody tried these ? 







6 string, 
Body: Basswood w/spalted maple top, 
Bolt on Neck
Fretboard: 5-pc. maple-walnut/rosewood, 
24 Frets, 
Pickups: ESP SB-6 set, 
Electronics: Volume, balance, ABQ-3 active EQ, 
Color natural gloss


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Ishan (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks great but the pickup must have to be powerfull or it's gonna sound wimpy with that basswood body  and it's no splat maple, it's flame maple 
I suggest you check out a Schecter Studio, those kicks ass.


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 16, 2007)

Basswood can make great guitars but for Basses(especially when adding the Low b) you'll need something harder and punchier(maple,walnut,ash).
I once treid that bass and while it was nice and lightweight the sound was muddy and lacked the punch i like to have.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 16, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 16, 2007)

Ishan said:


> It looks great but the pickup must have to be powerfull or it's gonna sound wimpy with that basswood body  and it's no splat maple, it's flame maple
> I suggest you check out a Schecter Studio, those kicks ass.



Yeah the schecter has been on my mind for a while, but This was a nice price for a bass, but wrong kind of wood i guess.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 16, 2007)

I suggest you this one, I bought my Schecter double neck from this eBay store. The guy is really serious about his business so no problem here


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 17, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I suggest you this one, I bought my Schecter double neck from this eBay store. The guy is really serious about his business so no problem here



I have the 5 string version of that. It's pretty awesome.


----------

